# borax



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I read that some people put borax in the bird bath water. 
borax will eat the skin right off your hand with prolong use . how does it not hurt the birds ? they drink the water also . i would think it would cause some sort of health issue . .


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

i put it in about once a week, if it's diluted in the water it doesn't hurt them, they can even drink the water and be fine, i haven't had a problem


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

ok what kind of bath salts do you use ( when you say bath salts i think of the stuff the kids are snorting )


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Read this thread

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/how-many-of-u-use-borax-in-your-bath-38072.html


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I use Borax around the outside area of aviary for ants and helps.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Epson salt is a main component of bath salts and can be used both externally and internally. "Bath salt" the drug actually has nothing to do with bath salts. It was a way to get around prohibition of drugs. Most states are now outlawing it. What they did was package it as not being taken internally. Bad stuff the fake stuff. They did the same thing with the fake pot. They packaged it as incense.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats interesting.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Badzout and borax for baths, the birds love it never had any problems! the birds love and look good!























1


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Borax is the common name for sodium tetraborate: a naturally occurring substance produced by the repeated evaporation of seasonal lakes.
*
20 Mule Team® Borax is 100% natural, and 99.5% pure (there is about a half of 1% of naturally occurring trace minerals). Once removed from the ground it is washed, dried, and boxed for consumers.
*
Borates, borax and boron compounds are with us throughout our lives. Families use it to soak and wash diapers and other laundry, but it’s also an ingredient in cosmetics, medicines, ceramics and building materials.
*
The biggest industrial user of borates is the glass industry (especially fiberglass and gorilla glass). It’s an important ingredient in agricultural chemicals and fire retardants.
*
In earlier times, borax was proclaimed to be a magical crystal that was used to aid digestion, keep milk sweet and even cure epilepsy. Common sense and modern technology have brought us better solutions to these and other problems, but 20 Mule Team Borax still has a place in your home.
*
20 Mule Team Borax comes from California where one of the world’s largest deposits was discovered in 1913.
*
Absolutely nothing is added. No phosphates, per-oxside, chlorine, or other additive chemicals.
*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never heard of borax doing anything like that. When I get the borax water on my hands the only side effect is they are clean and soft, haha 
Now the boric acid we sell at work for killing bugs, appears to have extra stuff added and doesn't look safe. But 20 mule team is the way to go!


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Borax and boric acid are different compounds. Like sodium cloride is different from hydro cloric acid. Borax is a safe cleaner.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

ok Epson salt is used for the bath . I'm going to use that today


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

20 Mule Team Borax is great & sometimes its hard to find in the stores.I only see 1 or2 boxes of it on the shelf at a time.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

20 Mule Borax available at Walmart detergent isle.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

It's all over the place here the amish love it


----------

